# Presenting the Dobermann as I see them today



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

A fine example of bullshit breeding.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pG0qcdugQuA&feature=related


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

A dog worse than my greyhound.. Those floors didn’t even look to slippery


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> A fine example of bullshit breeding.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pG0qcdugQuA&feature=related



hahahahaha, nothing more can be said


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Waitaminute... You mean they aren't supposed to be all like that? There's ones that will actually walk on the shiny floor?? Well I'll be damned... 
:-s


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

maybe it's an audition for the sequel to As Good As It Gets?


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

And people wonder why I'm so anal about environmental soundness. That is just rediculous! I didn't even let my horses get away with crap like that!


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Funny Thing Is that I have seen several PHI Met Lof dogs like this or worse on slick floors.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

OK, but they were raised outside in a kennel or chained to a tree. I really doubt that this dog was raised outside.

Environment vs Genetics.

We had coondogs that were afraid to come into the house. They were not allowed for the first 7-8 years of their life. less than a month later they were fine


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> OK, but they were raised outside in a kennel or chained to a tree. I really doubt that this dog was raised outside.
> 
> Environment vs Genetics.
> 
> We had coondogs that were afraid to come into the house. They were not allowed for the first 7-8 years of their life. less than a month later they were fine


 
Maybe but there is not enough information from the video to make a determination. I do however tend to lean toward your conclusion somewhat but do know some very good working dogs that have been weired with things for whatever reason.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So then, this is a good example of a working Dobermann ?? : )


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> So then, this is a good example of a working Dobermann ?? : )


 
I doubt it but like I wrote, from the video you can't tell.  

What I am saying is I have known some good working dogs that the same video could be of at a point in time.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Man hole covers used to freak out my male for about a month when he was 5 months old. He would jump them or go around them.:smile:

Now I think he would walk through hot coals.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

pups get weirded-out by things one day, no problem the next. this Dobe is a sad example of the breed. my nerve-bag rescue Dobe was more environmentally sound than this spoiled, badly-bred girl. WAY more (and had better conformation too, lol).

sadly, it looks like she may've even been bred at some point in her life.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I wouldn't feed a dog with nerve issues!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm not a Dobermann fan anyway but I think the bell has tolled for them, in Europe at least. I have known some very friendly, environmentally sound dogs but as for protecton work, over here, not much around to tell the tale.


----------



## Jessy Bains (Oct 31, 2008)

Jeff since you're into mondio, I'm curious as to what you think(or anyone else) of this video of MR3 Dobermann that I posted a while back. Ascomannis ******, world championship competitor...

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmiY1lJqRJI_


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> I wouldn't feed a dog with nerve issues!


I gotta love ya for that! I was going to post those very words but thought I might get jumped for it.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Jessy Bains said:


> Jeff since you're into mondio, I'm curious as to what you think(or anyone else) of this video of MR3 Dobermann that I posted a while back. Ascomannis ******, world championship competitor...
> 
> _http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmiY1lJqRJI_


I didnt think they were allowed to use the stick in mondio?


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

the sad part is that they probably bought her to be a 'guard dog'...


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jessy Bains said:


> Jeff since you're into mondio, I'm curious as to what you think(or anyone else) of this video of MR3 Dobermann that I posted a while back. Ascomannis ******, world championship competitor...
> 
> _http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmiY1lJqRJI_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmiY1lJqRJI


 
The more videos I see of Ring or Mondio, the more I think all a dogs needs is its two front teeth and a good OB trainer to be sucessful. And people say Sch is just an obedience routine.

I'm getting confused and the difference is becoming a grey area.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I do not particularly see anything that I like about that dog. But you train the dog you have, and it is nice to see a Dobermann doing the sport at that level.

How did the dog do ???


----------



## Jessy Bains (Oct 31, 2008)

I do not particularly see anything that I like about that dog. 
-Thanks for taking the time to view the vid.

But you train the dog you have
-Well said, agreed

and it is nice to see a Dobermann doing the sport at that level.
-Absolutley

How did the dog do ???
-I'm not sure, can't find the result. But i'm sure he didn't place very high otherwise we'd all know about it.
However a Dobe did tie for 4th out of 30 dogs in MR1 at worlds this year named _Forrest Gump di Casa Shirak. _I think based on my post two things are clear...First,I like Dobermanns  (...and no i'm certainly not saying they are better or even on par with the herders). And two, there must be 27 mals and 2 gsd teams that must be pretty embarrased to have lost to a dobermann and perhaps even more so to one named Forrest Gump


----------



## Iryna Lyashenko (Jun 1, 2008)

I'd like to present the attitude of doberman from the Gratsiano kennel to the different surfaces 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QeP-TFo6xFM


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

just in general, i really like the Dobe's cat-like body control, Zeus was amazing in how he could control his body. i love my GSD, but they're def more "clunky", at least as pups, lol. of course, Edge is really quick and athletic at not quite 7 mo....hmmmm. note to self-don't make generalizations (as Mom used to say).

anyway, i agree that, at least in the US, the breed is suffering fr a lack of what made them great, ie, mental stability. another example of what happens to a breed when they become "popular" w/the general public (Dobes in the '70's), and breeders subsequently breed strictly for "breed standard" physical characteristics rather then the whole package. which would, of course include a frickin' brain. it's sad to me, b/c a good Dobe is a GOOD dog....

i liked the vid of the pup you posted, iryna. FWIW


----------



## Iryna Lyashenko (Jun 1, 2008)

ann freier said:


> i liked the vid of the pup you posted, iryna. FWIW


Thanks!:razz: Here is the video page of this kennel!
I think the problem of the breed is not only in the USA: it is everywhere, in every country! But also everywhere there are different approaches to the breeding: one lines are nice, the others are worse..! So, it's a global problem! And I'm sure this situationtakes place in each breed!O


----------



## vadim shekhtman (Jan 27, 2008)

Jeff ,

Video can be found of a dog from any breed that is not a great example of a solid worker. 
Its a shame you chose this video to represent the breed. I am confident you know there are much better dobes out there...

Personally I know there are many excellent working Dobermanns competing today. They are not easy to find but then a good dog of any breed is not easy to find.

Here is a video from last week's BARC FR trial. Now this is the Dobermann as I see them today! Dutch v. Landgraf "Baxian" FR1
http://www.vimeo.com/4350024

I am sure you will see much more of this dog and others form his kennel in the near future in numerous venues....

Vadim
USADobermann.NET


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Well, we will see. There are a lot of dogs that melt at the higher levels. Sure hope this one doesn't. 

Of course you should see some of the duds that people have posted here as good "working" Dobes. LOL


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Kyle Sprag said:


> Funny Thing Is that I have seen several PHI Met Lof dogs like this or worse on slick floors.


Very interesting. :-k


----------



## Erik Berg (Apr 11, 2006)

This looks like a nice dobe bitch and flinks seems to like her too, a bit better or what do you say jeff

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHrtGSbmt_U


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Couldn't see shit on that video, too blurry. The dog sounded pissed though.


----------



## Erik Berg (Apr 11, 2006)

Think this one is a good example of a workingdobe,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItEsbESJVMc&feature=channel_page

A dobe in some mondiotraining, placed 4th in mondio1 worldchampionship 2008,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5tR5DZME9k


----------

